# My new shrimps



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Got some shrimps from a member here, these are on the pricy side of the hobby so I didn't dare to get too many but oh boys, I wish I had ordered more.

Crystal White Shrimp, from description they "sound" like snowball. How different can two transparent shrimps be? Right? But you just have to see them in person, now I think they are more like bee shrimp (CRS or CBS) with all colour removed, and where the red marking on the back is replaced with a faint white marking. Very cute.

















And this is BTOE (Black Tiger Orange Eye, the letters are re-arranged so they are not confused with OEBT). They look black from a distance, but if you get a close up look on them, they are deep deep blue (could be that they are still only a few hours in the new tank so still not back to their true black colour). They put even my best OEBT in shame.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Randy, glad you like them. I finally saw my CWS today too...came out to play with the Mischlings  

Trust it to shrimps to find a way around any obstacle, my TTs are now in with my BTOEs in the divided tank  I guess I might end up with some of those hybrids too.

The BTOE will get darker as it settles in, they seem to be more reclusive than OEBTs until they are sure of their new environment, then you will see them more. I LOVE the black legs on these guys.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

wow those BTOEs look amazing!!
Can they cross breed with CRS/TBs??

I wouldnt mind a BTOE BKK cross


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they can! 

The BTOE is a black tiger shrimp, which has be specifically bred for the wider black stripes, which eventually covers the whole of the back and side of the shrimps. 

I have been told that if they are bred to OEBTs they can produce the Royal blue stripeless color, as they no longer carry the ability to produce the stripes, having had them bred out, and now only have a solid black shell. 
Whether this is accurate or not, it will take time to setup such a breeding program.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> wow those BTOEs look amazing!!
> Can they cross breed with CRS/TBs??
> 
> I wouldnt mind a BTOE BKK cross


Yes, and they look 10x better in person than my crappy pictures.

I believe a lot of interesting looking Tibees are from BTOE x bee shrimp.

BTOE x BKK? I wish I had enough tanks and shrimps but I may try that in distance future. First thing I want to do is to breed more BTOEs (if I'm lucky that the two I have are a pair), then breed them with OEBTs to see if I can get royal blue (like OEBT without strips, with sexy blue including the legs!).

I have given this a lot of thought, apparently the 10 tanks/sections I have isn't enough. Here is what I have,

#1: SS grade CRS, 16G.
#2: Golden, CWS, CBS, (and the TBs I will get), 16G
#3: BTOE, 1 golden, 3 SSS CBS, and escaped baby OEBTs and CRS. 10G
#4: OEBT (tier 2), baby OEBTs, escaped baby CRS, a trio of PFR. 15G
#5: A/S CRS with babies. 15G
#6: cycling, will house TBs in the future. 20G
#7: OEBT (tier 1), green shrimps, and a pair of snowball. 20G
#8: PFRs. 20G
#9: orange shrimps and supertiger. 7.5G
#10: snowball (babies) 2.5G


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Yes, and they look 10x better in person than my crappy pictures.
> 
> I believe a lot of interesting looking Tibees are from BTOE x bee shrimp.
> 
> ...


It's never enough. lol.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

very nice shrimp Randy , wish i gotten some also XD


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Unfortunately one CWS went back to his/her creator.... a bit sad but things like this happens. Not worried about the money but just plain sad for a creature like this die.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

The BTOE is stunning - and well as the Crystal White - 

I too should have jumped in on the order - 

10 tanks - hmmmm - think you will be needing some more my friend - once OEBT's BTOE and the rest start breeding and ofcourse in anticipation of more taiwan bees. - (yes fingers crossed)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous. That's the nicest shrimp I think I've ever seen, whether he's quite the right colour or not, still a beauty. I wish I had a], space, and b], money !.. to get some of these guys. However, I'm still pleased to have noticed two or three of my Snowballs are now saddled, so maybe I will have berried ladies again soon. Hope so. Too bad none of their kids will ever be as pretty as that black one with the orange eyes. What a stunner.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I wish I read this befor I pmed you asking how yours were  hopefully ya got a couple so at least they breed


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous. That's the nicest shrimp I think I've ever seen, whether he's quite the right colour or not, still a beauty. I wish I had a], space, and b], money !.. to get some of these guys. However, I'm still pleased to have noticed two or three of my Snowballs are now saddled, so maybe I will have berried ladies again soon. Hope so. Too bad none of their kids will ever be as pretty as that black one with the orange eyes. What a stunner.


Hi Fishfur, maybe something I wrote misled you, the BTOE breed true so if I'm lucky enough that the two I have are a pair, then their babies will all look like just them. They are harder to breed though. And yes, all BTOE have orange eyes. The thing with these is that mine have Royal Blue gene (see below for a pic of Royal Blue, not my shrimp, credit to Anhvu on TPT)










And here is a pic of a berried BTOE from the same owner. Mine look just like these.

To be honest.... they look better in person... the colour is stunning, and when backlit, the shrimps are of a very nice shade of blue. I wish my English is better to describe them better.










So if I have two males or two females, I can cross them with my OEBT to get Royal Blue. Either way, as long as they stay kicking ;-)


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome looking shrimps Randy! Wishing you good luck in raising these beauties!!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

randy any idea why it died? how far off are your params vs your buyer?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> randy any idea why it died? how far off are your params vs your buyer?


I guess my PH is a bit too low for them, that tank has ph 5.7 - 5.8, could be a bit off from the source. These are juvi around 2 months old so I thought they would be able to adopt the the new environment as that tank was set up to house the TBs we're ordering. What's gone is gone, hope what's left live a happy life.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy sorry about the loss, I too lost my Panda just in the past day...we cannot know why this happens, sometimes its stress from shipping or just being juggled from place to place.

Hopefully the extra one you got will do the job. I find when you get into these very high end finicky shrimps that it just becomes harder to keep them alive. The PH is the same as mine so its more likely stress from being shipped up, then again, and everything in between.

I haven't seen one of mine since I put it in the tank...hopefully its still alive 

BTOE's like all Tigers like higher PH, so best to keep them in separate tanks from Crystals and Taiwan Bees.

Yes the BTOE's do breed true, your offspring will be black with orange eyes! 

PS for those of you interested, I will have a few more of these available. PM asap!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

The BTOE looks awesome - so what were the parameter that they were in.?
hope you do breed the BTOE to the OEBT - The royal blues look really beautiful:

hope and maybe intending to get some.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

These were all bred in PH 7.4-6 straight tap water with no special soil requirements. My water is the same, PH 7.6.

I use only Amquel+ by Kordon for my water conditioner, I use a clay based substrate, which is what these were raised in too.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> BTOE's like all Tigers like higher PH, so best to keep them in separate tanks from Crystals and Taiwan Bees.


I belive it! My brother tested my ph of my tiger tank and it was off the chart, I belive he said over 9?? With Tds if 250, and there living life in that, I keep thinking I should add a bit if dirt as I have only pea rocks in it... But my brother always wisely convinces me to just leave it alone  which is the better idea


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep my 3way split 40G at PH 6.6-6.8, TDS around 160, and both CRS and OEBTs are breeding well there (knock on wood). I will throw some baby OEBTs to my neo tank to see if they do okay there. 

I think if you get them at juvi age then they can definitely adopt much better as long as your parameters are not extreme. The OEBTs I got at breeding age don't breed until 6 weeks in my tank with similar parameter (ph 6.9). 

My BTOEs are now living with some CBS and golden, If I get male and female BTOEs I'll move the male bees out so I have a better chance of getting BTOE breeding. I think my BTOEs will get to breeding age in another 4 to 6 weeks. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

randy said:


> I keep my 3way split 40G at PH 6.6-6.8, TDS around 160, and both CRS and OEBTs are breeding well there (knock on wood). I will throw some baby OEBTs to my neo tank to see if they do okay there.
> 
> I think if you get them at juvi age then they can definitely adopt much better as long as your parameters are not extreme. The OEBTs I got at breeding age don't breed until 6 weeks in my tank with similar parameter (ph 6.9).
> 
> My BTOEs are now living with some CBS and golden, If I get male and female BTOEs I'll move the male bees out so I have a better chance of getting BTOE breeding. I think my BTOEs will get to breeding age in another 4 to 6 weeks. Fingers and toes crossed.


How do you keep your Ph at 6.6-6.8?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> How do you keep your Ph at 6.6-6.8?


2" of Akadama, 100% tap the first fill and first WC before introducing shrimps, after that, only RO top-off or remineralized RO WC. My RO comes out at PH 6.5, after stored with an opened lid for 3 days it gets PH around 7.0.

I have a tank with akadama, after 4 months, I moved it and add 100% tap, it still gets PH down to 6.6-6.8 within a day.

I don't do regular WCs though, average 5% every 10 days or so at most.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

randy said:


> 2" of Akadama, 100% tap the first fill and first WC before introducing shrimps, after that, only RO top-off or remineralized RO WC. My RO comes out at PH 6.5, after stored with an opened lid for 3 days it gets PH around 7.0.
> 
> I have a tank with akadama, after 4 months, I moved it and add 100% tap, it still gets PH down to 6.6-6.8 within a day.
> 
> I don't do regular WCs though, average 5% every 10 days or so at most.


Thanks for the reply. Where did you get the akadama? At Kim's?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Thanks for the reply. Where did you get the akadama? At Kim's?


Yes, I don't know anywhere else I can get some. If you use UGF, don't get the medium grain (the largest they have) as for sure baby shrimps will dive in 2" no problem.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Dman said:


> I belive it! My brother tested my ph of my tiger tank and it was off the chart, I belive he said over 9?? With Tds if 250, and there living life in that, I keep thinking I should add a bit if dirt as I have only pea rocks in it... But my brother always wisely convinces me to just leave it alone  which is the better idea


Your brother suggests well - dont mess up with the tank if everything is going well - thats always been my motto.


----------

